# Maybe pregnant



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

So one of my girls escaped from her cage and somehow got into my boys cage two nights in a row. Now she is gettin a belly sleeping and eating more. She has always been a petite thin girl until now. She lives with one other female I'm wondering if she is pregnant if I need to separate her from her cagemate? I had one other experience with a pregnant rat and it did not go well. We adopted an adult female when I was a teen and she was pregnant. She had the babies they were alive when born but they were born with fur so I'm wondering if she went way over due. The day after they were born I checked on them and they were no longer in the cage. So either she ate them or a cage mate did. I do not want a repeat of that awful experience. So any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Does she look pregnant?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

How long ago was she in the cage with the boys? Really I can't tell she does look round but another picture from before she was in the boys cage would be helpful to compare her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Right now, I don't think she looks pregnant, they usually only do a few days before they are ready. I'm not good with rat pregnancies and stuff so I found this link for you. 
http://animals.pawnation.com/signs-female-rat-pregnant-1865.html


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Here she is months ago


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

I am not sure how long she was with the boys. She snuck in sometime at night when everyone was asleep. I found her two mornings in a row sleeping with one of the boys and the other boy was on the bottom level both times. So she could have been in there all night for all I know. I have since fixed the escape problem. I had her in a new cage for those two nights and then switched her back to the old one when she kept escaping. She is a very small girl.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Its been almost three weeks


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

They usually give birth in 21 days. Since she doesn't look too round that's a good sign, but maybe its the picture. How has her behaviour changed? How old is she?


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

She is about 7.5 - 8 months


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I guess now you can just wait.. I've run out of advice, haha. Good luck!


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL Thanks. I hate not knowing. This is the second scare she gave us. When I first got her as a baby I got another baby that I thought was a she as her cage mate but turned out to be a he. That is why I have a boy cage and a girl cage. They were feeder rats so their was no was I was bringing one back. So now I have two of each.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like you need better cages. Also, I hope that tank was just a temporary cage.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

They aren't in tanks. The wires in the new cage were to wide for my tiny girl. That ids how she got out. I did not think she could squeeze out.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

I am now 99% sure she is pregnant. I have a couple 10 gallon tanks from when my rats were babies. I am thinking about setting her up in one I am afraid to leave her in her cage with her cage mate. I hate to separate them but leaving them together worries me and I am not sure when she is due. Her belly is growing bigger everyday and she is loosing fur around her nipples. I hope my other girl does not get to lonely. When is it ok to put them back together after the babies are born?


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

*Update*

Coco had her babies yesterday. She had I believe 5 boys and 5 girls. So far she is being a great Mama.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

aww


----------

